# Help with response to overshipment



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

The cases we ordered for our M-Edge Guardians arrived on Monday (one black, one blue). Then on Tuesday another two arrived. Obviously having four cases for 2 Kindles makes no sense, so I let M-Edge know about their error. Before people start flaming me about not keeping the extras, this is how I was brought up and I feel it was the right thing to do.

So basically I'm doing M-Edge a favour by returning nearly $160 worth of cases to them unopened. Now, I just picked up an iPad over the weekend so I got to thinking maybe I could see if the company would be willing offer me a discounted rate for an iPad case ($49). Their reply was here's a coupon code for 10% off your next purchase. So in exchange for returning $160 of goods to them I'm getting the equivalent of $5. Not exactly a great deal, considering the father's day code nets you 20% off.

Now I know regardless of what they say I'm returning the extras. My question is, do I counter and try to get a better discount? Any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I certainly wouldn't flame you for not keeping the extras.  It wouldn't be right to do so, they weren't yours to keep.  You did the right thing by contacting them, you're not doing them a favor really.

And as such, you really shouldn't expect them to do anything special in return, they don't necessarily owe you for doing the right thing.  The fact that they were willing to give you a 10% off coupon was beyond what's required of them -- and the fact that there happens to already be a 20% off deal going on right now for Father's Day is beside the point.

I wouldn't push it, but then again I wouldn't have asked for anything in the first place.  Maybe that's just me, I'm not really a 'forward' kind of person...


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I had this happen recently (different company)  I had ordered something from them, and ended up with two packages, my order plus an order for someone else.  They had just shipped it to me by mistake.

My situation is slightly different, in that I had someone elses order, and wanted to return it quickly to the company so they could forward it to the right person.  But, I didn't expect any favors back from the company for doing the right thing.  Honestly, it didn't even occur to me to ask.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Cobrastike,

In my (very) humble opinion:

Take the high road.  It is obvious you are an individual of honor and integrity - rare these days, sadly.  While it is disappointing that ME is not as appreciative as you (or I) might have expected, there is nothing to gain by lowering yourself to a level that really accomplishes nothing.  There is much self-satisfaction in doing the right thing.


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

If you found a wallet with $160 in it and did the right thing and returned it and they gave you a reward of $5.00 would be upset and go back and ask for more? No, because doing the right thing doesn't mean you should get a "reward." You did the right thing by contacting them, as I would do and like you, it was how I was raised. But I wasn't raised to expect anything for my good deed.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Virtue is its own reward.  

IMHO, to try to milk it for all its worth rather cheapens the deed.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had this happen a few times over the years, I tell the company, return the items and not ever did I think to ask for something because it was a mistake. I find it odd that someone would feel they deserve something for returning items. It was great of you to be honest but to ask for something in return is pushing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe any of our members would flame you for doing the right thing and returning goods you hadn't ordered...and trying to get more out of the company for doing the right thing is not the right thing.  Be proud of yourself that you have ethics.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You are doing the right thing. I was brought up the same way. By the way how do you like the case? I'm thinking of ordering one for when I'm on our boat.


----------



## Zion34 (May 20, 2009)

Just do what ever you think is right! Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I am not a Christian, but they have an acronym for a quaint expression that is a good measure for things like this:

*WWJD*​
I suspect he would think 10% is an adequate reward


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the only reason why people on this forum might consider flaming you is if you kept the items you didn't pay for. I expect you didn't have to pay for return postage?  I think the discount is appropriate as you could order something quite expensive and that would mean many more dollars.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Do whatever you want to do. Not everyone will agree with whatever you decide, but it all boils down to your decision. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Se7inhand (May 31, 2010)

You, my friend, did the right thing.  They, however, did not.  I was at a convenience store once and bought some hot wings to go.  The hot wings were still cold on the inside and I returned them minutes later and was given a refund.  The girl behind the counter gave me the wrong change.  I had paid with a 20 and instead of refunding me my 6 dollars and change, she gave me the change from the 20 AGAIN for my refund.  I pointed this mistake out to her, a mistake that probably would have cost her her job.  She gave me the correct refund and walked off without a word of thanks.  No good deed goes unpunished.  if I were you, I would keep their unappreciative attitude in mind whenever I made my next purchase of and Kindle accessories.  It looks to me like they don't place much value on customer good-will.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Se7inhand said:


> if I were you, I would keep their unappreciative attitude in mind whenever I made my next purchase of and Kindle accessories. It looks to me like they don't place much value on customer good-will.


So 10% is "Unappreciative"?

As someone else said, virtue is its own reward. I just don't get the attitude that one must be rewarded for a good deed.....


----------



## Se7inhand (May 31, 2010)

Yes 10% does appear to me unappreciative considering the value of the goods returned.  I don't know the profit margin on those items but I would be willing to bet my Harley that they will make far more than the value of the 10% discount when they resell them.  I would imagine that being in the ebook reader accessory business can be a bit cutthroat.  Lots of manufacturers out there and if I were one of them I would do everything I could to create return customers by doing the gracious thing in return for a graciousness done me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Why do you think you deserve a huge discount for doing the right thing? It makes you seem greedy rather than honorable.  People shouldn't expect rewards simply for being the decent, ethical adults they are supposed to be. Thank you for being honest and doing the right thing.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> People shouldn't expect rewards simply for being the decent, ethical adults they are supposed to be.


I have received so many duplicate items I have lost track of how many, but it is over a dozen. I have always returned them.

I have to say packaging up an item, taking it to the post office and standing in line for an hour (which is the average wait at my post office) is extremely inconvenient and time consuming.

None ever gave me a discount (and often did not reimburse the cost of shipping), but I think it is a good customer service move as a thank you to the customer that took the time out of their schedule to correct the company's mistake.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I have received so many duplicate items I have lost track of how many, but it is over a dozen. I have always returned them.
> 
> I have to say packaging up an item, taking it to the post office and standing in line for an hour (which is the average wait at my post office) is extremely inconvenient and time consuming.
> 
> None ever gave me a discount (and often did not reimburse the cost of shipping), but I think it is a good customer service move as a thank you to the customer that took the time out of their schedule to correct the company's mistake.


OP got a discount. He's complaining that it's not enough and wants to know how or if he should demand more.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

concrete_queen said:


> Virtue is its own reward.
> 
> IMHO, to try to milk it for all its worth rather cheapens the deed.


Agreed


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Have always returned misshipped items but never at my expense. If the seller wants it back, they can pay the shipping at their expense - not my mistake. If the company doesn't want to pay shipping, I would dispose of the item as I see fit. I shouldn't have to pay for other's mistakes.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I recently ordered a custom made Kindle skin from Decal Girl and they duplicated my order.  Didn't charge me twice, just made it and sent it to me twice.  I called to tell them about it and they told me to just keep it, since it was a custom order and they couldn't sell it to anyone else (I designed it myself).  I'm happy, now I have a "spare" of my favorite skin.  But I did offer to return it.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

A 10% discount on a $50 case is $5. 
To drive to the NEAREST fedex depot is 20 mins. So I've driven 40 mins to pick up the second package, and then a further 40 minutes to return it.  That's 80 mins of my time, plus the gas. My time is certainly worth more than $5. 
Some of you may have missed the part in my original post where i stated that I would be returning the cases regardless of the amount of discount offered. The point of the post was I was curious if a bigger discount was possible. Did I expect it? No. But there's an old saying: if you don't ask, you'll never know. Negotiation costs you nothing but could prove very beneficial. 
The other point is if I had been offered a nice deal, they would have gained a customer for life. As it is now, I have no qualms about spending my money elsewhere (and since my original post, I have purchased two ipad cases and am looking into another kindle case for my wife - none of which were from MEdge).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes you get the bear, sometimes the bear gets you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you need to quit while you're ahead. You're only making yourself seem greedy and entitled. Doing the right thing is its own reward. You don't deserve free stuff or deep discounts for being a decent human being!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobrastrike, 

you wanted to know what others thought, seems like after two weeks of comment, there's a consensus...probably time for us all to move on to another topic.  We have one or two others here....  

Betsy
Accessories Mod


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I think you need to quit while you're ahead. You're only making yourself seem greedy and entitled. Doing the right thing is its own reward. You don't deserve free stuff or deep discounts for being a decent human being!


I completely agree with you! And as I stated before, "doing the right thing doesn't mean you should get a reward."



Cobrastrike said:


> A 10% discount on a $50 case is $5.
> To drive to the NEAREST fedex depot is 20 mins. So I've driven 40 mins to pick up the second package, and then a further 40 minutes to return it. That's 80 mins of my time, plus the gas. My time is certainly worth more than $5.
> Some of you may have missed the part in my original post where i stated that I would be returning the cases regardless of the amount of discount offered. The point of the post was I was curious if a bigger discount was possible. Did I expect it? No. But there's an old saying: if you don't ask, you'll never know. Negotiation costs you nothing but could prove very beneficial.
> The other point is if I had been offered a nice deal, they would have gained a customer for life. As it is now, I have no qualms about spending my money elsewhere (and since my original post, I have purchased two ipad cases and am looking into another kindle case for my wife - none of which were from MEdge).


You stated in your original post "this is how I was brought up and I feel it was the right thing to do."

Were you also raised to expect a reward for doing the right thing? Because I wasn't raised to expect anything for my good deed.

It's sad that you would dismiss a great company like M-edge because you don't think they "rewarded" you enough for your good deed.


----------

